# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] θερμοστατης

## pourpou

εχει ενας θειος μου ενα ψυγειο παλιο και θελει να βαζει κρασια μεσα και να τα κραταει σε σταθερη θερμοκρασια.
με το θερμοστατη ακομη και στην ελαχιστη ρυθμιση του κρυωνει παραπανω απ οτι θελει.
υπαρχει ηλεκτρονικος θερμοστατης που να μπορει να προσαρμοστει;
λογικα αυτος που φοραει τωρα ειναι απλος με 2 επαφες πιστευω

----------


## andreasp

> εχει ενας θειος μου ενα ψυγειο παλιο και θελει να βαζει κρασια μεσα και να τα κραταει σε σταθερη θερμοκρασια.
> με το θερμοστατη ακομη και στην ελαχιστη ρυθμιση του κρυωνει παραπανω απ οτι θελει.
> υπαρχει ηλεκτρονικος θερμοστατης που να μπορει να προσαρμοστει;
> λογικα αυτος που φοραει τωρα ειναι απλος με 2 επαφες πιστευω


Sonoff TH ?? 
Λέω....μήπως...

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk

----------

pourpou (15-03-20)

----------


## chipakos-original

> εχει ενας θειος μου ενα ψυγειο παλιο και θελει να βαζει κρασια μεσα και να τα κραταει σε σταθερη θερμοκρασια.
> με το θερμοστατη ακομη και στην ελαχιστη ρυθμιση του κρυωνει παραπανω απ οτι θελει.
> υπαρχει ηλεκτρονικος θερμοστατης που να μπορει να προσαρμοστει;
> λογικα αυτος που φοραει τωρα ειναι απλος με 2 επαφες πιστευω


Ναι μπαίνει ψηφιακός στη θέση του μηχανικού. Βέβαια πρέπει να το τοποθετήσει κάποιος που να γνωρίζει από αυτά. Ο μηχανικός λογικά έχει δύο καλώδια, ο ψηφιακός χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω γιατί έχει οθόνη που δείχνει συνέχεια τη θερμοκρασία.Η ακρίβεια θα είναι τέλεια γι αυτό που ζητάς.

----------

pourpou (15-03-20)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> λογικα αυτος που φοραει τωρα ειναι απλος με 2 επαφες πιστευω


Αν εξαιρέσουμε την γείωση / τα 2 καλώδια λογικά είναι ένα καλώδιο που διακόπτεται όπως ο διακόπτης σε φως δωματίου .
ένα απλό σχεδιάγραμμα παρακάτω (τα 2 κόκκινα καλώδια που στην ουσία είναι ένα καλώδιο)
https://www.electricalonline4u.com/2...g-diagram.html

Ο τρόπος που θα ρυθμίσεις την θερμοκρασία και άλλες λεπτομέρειες καλό είναι να τα διαβάσεις τα παρακάτω (τον τρόπο που γίνεται ο έλεγχος θερμοκρασίας αν έχει ή δεν έχει το φορτίο μέσα στο ψυγείο / αλλά και στα περί υγρασίας 50-70% και πως επιτυγχάνεται αυτή)
https://www.leaf.tv/articles/how-to-...-refrigerator/

----------

pourpou (15-03-20)

----------


## chipakos-original

Μπορείς να δεις σχετικά με ψηφιακό χρονοδιακόπτη για μεγάλη ακρίβεια το παρακάτω βίντεο. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JULOQSwkZ30 Βέβαια αυτό είναι ένα μικρό δείγμα αφού αν κάνεις αναζήτηση θα βρεις πάρα πολλά βιντεάκια ανάλογα με αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις.Οσον αφορά τη συνδεσμολογία το κάθε κύκλωμα έχει την δική του.Μπορείς όμως να πάρεις μία γεύση.

----------

pourpou (15-03-20)

----------


## pourpou

πραγματικα πολυ χρησιμοι οι συνδεσμοι που μου δωσατε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι αντίστοιχο
https://youtu.be/cm4MVR8n6Bg

----------

